# Damn Skiers!



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/47187-today-i-hate-skiers-2.html#post488594

Good timing! :laugh:


----------



## Haka Tours (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh wow - wasn't another thread posted about this recently?

I snowboard _and_ ski. No love for me?


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

This one time, I was on a lift with a skier, and he pulled down the freaking bar! :dunno:


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> This one time, I was on a lift with a skier, and he pulled down the freaking bar! :dunno:


You ever have them pull it down as fast as they can and crack you a good one in the back of the head and just ignore it? Story of my life!


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Haka Tours said:


> Oh wow - wasn't another thread posted about this recently?
> 
> I snowboard _and_ ski. No love for me?


I dont hate skiers! I hate some skier's actions! as probably you see both sides of the spectrum.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> This one time, I was on a lift with a skier, and he pulled down the freaking bar! :dunno:





CheoSamad said:


> You ever have them pull it down as fast as they can and crack you a good one in the back of the head and just ignore it? Story of my life!


They ALWAYS do this! 

The bar down thing doesn't bother me ONLY if they have wiggly little kids with them but unless it's that or they're sketched by heights, leave it up!


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> The bar down thing doesn't bother me ONLY if they have wiggly little kids with them but unless it's that or they're sketched by heights, leave it up!


This! Yes, if there are kids, I don't mind the bar, as their parents probably have taught them that they need to have the bar down... if it's an adult, I'm not quite as loving. Especially since it's super hard to get your board up on the foot rest


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> This! Yes, if there are kids, I don't mind the bar, as their parents probably have taught them that they need to have the bar down... if it's an adult, I'm not quite as loving. Especially since it's super hard to get your board up on the foot rest


I agree also. Kids are a good excuse for the bar. I also hate when they take up both of the middle rests so you cant put your board up to relax. 

You know whats worse than sitting in front of rollers? Sitting on the blind side so when I front 3 it I land right on top of you:cheeky4:
I also hate when a group of about 5 people that are a family all go into the park and just go off the sides off the kickers for all the rails or pile up at the drop in for a jump, speed check the entire way down, don't even come CLOSE to clearing it, slam, complain about how screwed the jump was, take 5 minutes to collect themselves and their skies, and finally have the next member do the exact same thing.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

It always seems like there are more tool-bags on skis, because that's what people rent when they are on their once a year ski trip to breck =[ 

I do both, but I have been neglecting the ski's this year.. 
My buddy puts the bar down, but he is afraid of heights - which is weird because he goes heli-skiing in alaska a couple times a year.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> It always seems like there are more tool-bags on skis, because that's what people rent when they are on their once a year ski trip to breck =[


This may be the most sensible comment of the entire thread. Snowboarding does take a bit more commitment, so if you're a couple-times-a-year person, you're more likely to be a skier just by default.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i hate how skiing couples wear matching outfits, you know how i know your gay??? those little poles your holding combined with matching outfits


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

The bar down thing doesn't bother me. Most of the lifts in whistler have foot rest so it's actually nice to put the bar down.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

There are idiots strapped to skis and snowboards, but atleast around here there are a lot more on skis. There are a lot of tree runs i like to hit that have some nice kickers at the end of them on my local hill. I find skiers and snowboarders alike sitting at the end of the tree run on top of the kickers ALL the time. I dont mind if you fall, accidents happen, but move out of the way, dont throw out a tent and camp there! Its hard enough to scrub speed when going through paths with 3 feet of clearance already, i dont need a human obstacle to deal with as well.

There are also quite a few runs that have wide areas, then funnel into a hard right with a ~8ft wide path that are fun to bomb through, when there arent literally 5-6 skiers standing blocking the whole path most of the day.


----------



## Aliaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Heard alot of comments rom skiers during a day that had 15-20 min lines on every single lift that my snowboard took up to much place in the line...

Funny how people don't realize that you might be swedish to, seeing as its packed with swedish people this time of the year in Austris, always so embarrassed when you reply in swedish. 

Oh and I wouldnt mind seeing the bitch that screamed "suckers" to me and my brother when we were taking the lift down (my brother was running a fever and my binding was broken) burn in hell.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Aliaz said:


> Oh and I wouldnt mind seeing the bitch that screamed "suckers" to me and my brother when we were taking the lift down (my brother was running a fever and my binding was broken) burn in hell.


Yet, you both still took the lift up?


----------



## Aliaz (Oct 14, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> Yet, you both still took the lift up?


My binding broke while I got on the lift, and my brother only took the lift up to eat with us (can't miss the traditional last meal at our regular slope-restaurant before leaving for home).

And still, why should she care that we took the lift down?


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

This is just me, I snowboard, but I hate it when a group of snowboarders lies down to put on their bindings across the run opening. Whenever I am getting off the ski lift there are always novice riders who block off the opening an take forever. Get over to the side of the run entrance near the benches! I just felt like saying that, but I do despise skier's mentality.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

forestfalcon said:


> This! Yes, if there are kids, I don't mind the bar, as their parents probably have taught them that they need to have the bar down... if it's an adult, I'm not quite as loving. Especially since it's super hard to get your board up on the foot rest


Really...its super hard to get your board on the rest??? Gimme a fucking break...how big is your board? I was just at Powder Mountain last week with some ski buddies I ride with. Sure they like to put down the bar to rest their feet...I have no problem with getting my board up there...in fact with the slow ass lifts at Powder Mountain, it keeps your feet from falling asleep. Seems pointless to complain about something like this unless you do get whacked in the back of the head or something.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

^ agreed, putting the board up on the rest isn't hard at all.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> i hate how skiing couples wear matching outfits, you know how i know your gay??? those little poles your holding combined with matching outfits


We like to do this at our local mountain for Gaper Day as a joke.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> This! Yes, if there are kids, I don't mind the bar, as their parents probably have taught them that they need to have the bar down... if it's an adult, I'm not quite as loving. Especially since it's super hard to get your board up on the foot rest


What are you in a fucking wheel chair? use your legs.

Honestly people who complain about the bar going down drive me fucking nuts. You can be 100+ feet in the air and your not concerned about the slight off chance that for whatever reason, be it a wet seat, a suddon stop or a gust of wind could cause you to slip off? I've fucking slipped off a chair and i was god damn thankful the bar was down.

Seriously go fuck yourself, you think your being a tough guy by not using your seat belt?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Kwanzaa said:


> What are you in a fucking wheel chair? use your legs.
> 
> Honestly people who complain about the bar going down drive me fucking nuts. You can be 100+ feet in the air and your not concerned about the slight off chance that for whatever reason, be it a wet seat, a suddon stop or a gust of wind could cause you to slip off? I've fucking slipped off a chair and i was god damn thankful the bar was down.
> 
> Seriously go fuck yourself, you think your being a tough guy by not using your seat belt?


The thing I don't like about the bar is when I'm not ready for it and I'm not paying attention and it hits me in the head or something, but I wear a helmet anyway. I've learned to assume that most people like the bar down and just to be ready for it. Not being ready for it is my own fault. 

Kwanzaa maybe you need ski patrol to help you on and off the lift like a 4 year old and strap you to it like a paraplegic?


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

I love the bar...it taste good


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I actuall like the rest down cause it let's my legs rest. I just hate when the slam it down on your head or thigh. I'll fucking freak out on them...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad that here, the only bars are in the lodges.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Cole323 said:


> This is just me, I snowboard, but I hate it when a group of snowboarders lies down to put on their bindings across the run opening. Whenever I am getting off the ski lift there are always novice riders who block off the opening an take forever. Get over to the side of the run entrance near the benches! I just felt like saying that, but I do despise skier's mentality.


I always have a easy solution to that. I hit them or spray them. If your dumb ass is stupid enough to block the whole hill or sit behind a curve you deserve that shit.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

sobrob said:


> I love the bar...it taste good


That's what she said! Sorry I could not resist.


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

I was watch a competition on TV and the lift had a cover, heated seats, and the beloved bar. That would be sweet. For skiers or boarders.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> The thing I don't like about the bar is when I'm not ready for it and I'm not paying attention and it hits me in the head or something, but I wear a helmet anyway. I've learned to assume that most people like the bar down and just to be ready for it. Not being ready for it is my own fault.
> 
> Kwanzaa maybe you need ski patrol to help you on and off the lift like a 4 year old and strap you to it like a paraplegic?


What? where are you coming from man, your rebuttal isn't even about the conversation topic. Get bent.

Seriously bitching about having the bar down is the lamest shit i've ever heard, especially if its because "you can't put your feet on the bar".


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Bitching about people who bitch about having the bar slammed down on their heads is even lamer..:cheeky4:
> 
> Persoanlly I never use the bar, but don`t have any problem with people who do, but God damn it, communicate your intent and make sure all of your chair mate`s know it`s coming down. Had some ski douche the other day slam the bar down without warning and pinch the fuck out of my arm; its still bruised. This fucking moron was like in a panic to get the bar down before the chair even left the bull wheel. If you`re that fucking terrified, take up Golf or something. I was so pissed; to jump on a chair and slam the bar down without warning before you even leave the loading platform is just plain rude and really warrants a fist to the face...:laugh:
> 
> I refrained however and just cussed him out for being a fucking rude asshole idiot....


You don't understand. Having the bar slammed on your head is a justifiable complaint and i fully agree with. 

I'm talking about people who don't like the bar down for the sole reason of not having the bar down, like they think it will make them a little girl if they are seen with the bar down. Or like the original person I quoted saying he doesn't like the bar down because he couldn't get his feet on the bar... its pathetic. Its fucking annoying to hear people scoff when you say "bar coming down", I want to hit them in the face but than id have to deal with it for the 10 minute lift ride.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Come on guys, you know you aren't a cool snowboarder unless you leave the bar up... I put the bar down for 2 reasons: 1. If I'm riding with a bunch of goofy riders (I'm regular) and repositioning your board just is not working and 2. If I'm on a sketchy old lift or there are high winds. I witnessed the Spillway lift a Sugarloaf get blown off a tower last season... It wasn't the initial fall that caused people to eject from the chairs, it was the slingshot effect... so the chairs fell almost to the ground, then rocketed up to their original 25-30 ft positions causing anyone with the bar UP to get thrown even higher in the air. One lady broke both her legs (but she looked damn cool doing it though). To my knowledge, everyone who had the bar down was safe.

But what really grinds my gears... when snowboarders have never heard of GOOFY RIDERS ON THE LEFT, REGULARS ON THE RIGHT. It's a simple concept, and makes the ride up a slow lift that much less awkward and uncomfortable. Simply less tangling of legs, elbows and boards.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kwanzaa said:


> I'm talking about people who don't like the bar down for the sole reason of not having the bar down, like they think it will make them a little girl if they are seen with the bar down. Or like the original person I quoted saying he doesn't like the bar down because he couldn't get his feet on the bar... its pathetic. Its fucking annoying to hear people scoff when you say "bar coming down", I want to hit them in the face but than id have to deal with it for the 10 minute lift ride.


Been riding 19 years, and skied for 5 before that. ALWAYS WITH THE BAR DOWN. I saw a girl fall 40' off a chair lift in Barrie. No thanks.

I 100% agree with you, not using it must have something to do with little penis syndrome or something? It's like not wearing a helmet.

It's funny when some people lift it two towers from the top too, usually at the spot with the largest potential fall. On a high speed lift they come in so slow I could have a nap between the last tower and the time I have to lift the bar. Usually I end up just taking over and controlling the thing cause fuck it, I feel like being safe!

Cheers, good to know I'm not the only person who doesn't need to pretend to take a risk to be "cool"...


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Oh give me a break my friend! You are way over thinking this one. I never put the bar down on my own and I have honestly never given it any thought. It really just does not bother me and I don't see it as "risk taking to be cool"; I am not still 12. To make this claim is absurd and by saying it, you come off as if you are "protesting too much" as compensation for being embarrassed for wanting to use the bar; get over it. I also don`t mind if someone else wants it down and certainly don`t equate "coolness" with the chairlift bar; good grief how retarded. Just don`t slam the damn thing down on me without warning.
> 
> I also don't wear a helmet for about 90% of my riding and again, it is`t a "cool" factor; I personally just fucking hate wearing helmets and as a 47 year old adult, I can choose on my own whether to wear it or not. I also don`t need busy bodies on the hill telling me I should wear it or that, "Mine isn't uncomfortable at all and I hardly notice it anymore". My response is generally something along the lines of, "well, good for you. Now fuck off and go preach to someone who gives a shit"......
> 
> You are assuming way too much and reading way too much meaning into the things people do or don`t do that just isn't there. Its totally cool if you or anyone prefers the bar down, would never diss anyone for it. At the same time, my not using it has no hidden meaning.



QFTW! :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I personally just fucking hate wearing helmets and as a 47 year old adult, I can choose on my own whether to wear it or not.


An adult can chose whatever they want, doesn't mean it's smart or safe. 

I know I tend to generalize a lot on the forums (I stick with what I know lol) but in my day job I get guys all day long telling me why they don't want to wear/use their safety gear. It usually equates to "it's not comfortable" or "I don't have time", but also because there is a testosterone driven need to take risks to appear strong, or appear that you don't care to others. It may be subconscious but I think it's there.

I wonder if you did a survey how many women use the bar vs. men? It's there for a reason, it takes two seconds to use it and doesn't slow down the trip, so there has to be a reason not to use it, no?

The other reason I'm generalizing is that for the most part it seems like it's younger kids that don't use the bar, late teens early twenties. I get the looks when I'm riding up with 3-4 of them and I put the bar down (slowly, I don't like being knocked out either!), it's the look of "oh god do we really have to use this?" It's possible that I'm completely misinterpreting this, but it just seems to fit in with the seatbelt not wearing crowd. The smokers (yeah I probably just alienated half the forum!). The guys that drive 4x4s with all season tires in the winter and think they're invincible!?! :cheeky4:

Anyway, I've said my peace. I take back the small penis syndrome. I think it's more deep rooted in our subconscious than that!


----------



## Volt (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, what do you got there? Oh, just a couple of skiers enjoying their lunch... Bahahaha!


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Volt said:


> Oh, what do you got there? Oh, just a couple of skiers enjoying their lunch... Bahahaha!


The 90's where fucking awesome.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

ski poles + crowds in lift lines + my snowboard = disastrous


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

14 years old.
Wear a helmet, light capix one it alright I mean I don't really like wearing them but I find it may come in handy but I don't care what other people do, but by fuck ima make my kids wear them for a while.
The bar I don't really put a though to it, I generally don't touch it because beleive it or not I forget but if I think of it I put it down.
Really though I don't give a shit if others leave it up or down. 
I don't like getting in other people's business cuz I hate it when they in mine!


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Kwanzaa said:


> What are you in a fucking wheel chair? use your legs.
> 
> Honestly people who complain about the bar going down drive me fucking nuts. You can be 100+ feet in the air and your not concerned about the slight off chance that for whatever reason, be it a wet seat, a suddon stop or a gust of wind could cause you to slip off? I've fucking slipped off a chair and i was god damn thankful the bar was down.
> 
> Seriously go fuck yourself, you think your being a tough guy by not using your seat belt?



Wow. I take a leave from this forum for a bit to come back and see some piece of shit telling me to go fuck myself for how I prefer to ride on a lift. Firstly, I am not a tough "guy", I am a FEMALE that prefers not to have the bar down. I'm terribly sorry that this opinion has appeared to ruin your day...that, or you are just a seriously angry person...don't care either way. Secondly, how the hell do you just slip off a chair? It's not a roller coaster ride, you are really just sitting there, it's not usually that complicated for an adult to do that. Not sure what this has to do with me wearing my seatbelt, which I do, but on a lift, I'm not worried about another lift slamming into me...again, I'm just calmly sitting there.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> Wow. I take a leave from this forum for a bit to come back and see some piece of shit telling me to go fuck myself for how I prefer to ride on a lift. Firstly, I am not a tough "guy", I am a FEMALE that prefers not to have the bar down. I'm terribly sorry that this opinion has appeared to ruin your day...that, or you are just a seriously angry person...don't care either way. Secondly, how the hell do you just slip off a chair? It's not a roller coaster ride, you are really just sitting there, it's not usually that complicated for an adult to do that. Not sure what this has to do with me wearing my seatbelt, which I do, but on a lift, I'm not worried about another lift slamming into me...again, I'm just calmly sitting there.


I've been at a resort the day a girl slipped off a chair about 40 feet above the snow. Not using the bar is like saying it's fine to use summer tires in the winter. Sure. It's fine. :cheeky4:

Tough girl... lol


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Those canadian chair lifts must be scary bro!

Here in the states ours move real slow and in a straight line, it's pretty chill.

I drive with a seatbelt but the only reason I pull the bar down is to strap in.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

if its calm out i will never use the bar but if its windy it might come down sometimes


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

LiVeRideFcK said:


> I dont hate skiers! I hate some skier's actions! as probably you see both sides of the spectrum.


I have friends who ski. I don't hate them but yeah some of them are annoying.


Snowboarding awakes me


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Here in the states *ours move real slow* and in a straight line, it's pretty chill.



That must really suck! :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

nah there easy to stay on and it keeps the runs empty.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Volt said:


> Oh, what do you got there? Oh, just a couple of skiers enjoying their lunch... Bahahaha!


I love snowboarder # 2 @ the beginning, he doesn't just land on the table.
He stomps the shit out of it & their lunch.


I didn't read through all the posts, so I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before or not?

But I Guaran-fuckin-tee almost every one of you guys have seen this.
I don't know who the fucking retard is who decided that this is the way to do it, but I see it @ every mountain & I've been seeing em do it for 25 years.

I've never seen snowboarders do it, ever.

K, so your flyin' down a run, hittin' shit on either side. Rippin' up from behind people & screamin' "on your right" or "on your left". Maybe you guys don't do that, but I do. I smoked a hot cougar once, cause she veered in front of me. I was probably doing 80km/h, her about 40km/h. I watched her from a long ways away as I cam up behind her. Then just as I was about to pass her she suddenly swerved way out of her line, I screamed @ her, which in hindsight I think I shouldn't have done because she only had time to turn her upper body towards me, opening herself up for the vicious shoulder check to the sternum. If I wouldn't have screamed I think it might have been shoulder to shoulder, which I'm assuming would have been better cause this was bad.
I couldn't have done a better football tackle if I tried, & I played for a long time.

Sorry just smoked a big gooed up honey oil dube. lost focus.

So ya, your flyin' down some run..
Some ski school retard is guiding his little flock of retarded ski school kids, back & forth, from one edge of the run all the way to the other side of the run.
The only way to make it through is to hope for link in the retard chain to brake & shoot the gap.

To me, this is the equivalent to baby ducklings blindly following their mother across the freeway, except once they make it to the other side, they turn around & do it again & again & so on.

Someone has to be teaching this retarded technique, cause I've been sein' it for as far back as I can remember.

Never seen it with snowboarders!!!

This was unplanned. It kinda just slipped out, but I had to upload it for a skier buddy of mine, who now lives in Panama & hasn't skied in like ten years. It's the thought that counts right? I'm just a good guy like that.

Enjoy
https://vimeo.com/40150037

TT


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> Wow. I take a leave from this forum for a bit to come back and see some piece of shit telling me to go fuck myself for how I prefer to ride on a lift. Firstly, I am not a tough "guy", I am a FEMALE that prefers not to have the bar down. I'm terribly sorry that this opinion has appeared to ruin your day...that, or you are just a seriously angry person...don't care either way. Secondly, how the hell do you just slip off a chair? It's not a roller coaster ride, you are really just sitting there, it's not usually that complicated for an adult to do that. Not sure what this has to do with me wearing my seatbelt, which I do, but on a lift, I'm not worried about another lift slamming into me...again, I'm just calmly sitting there.


HAHA thats how you write a response!:thumbsup:



timmytard said:


> I love snowboarder # 2 @ the beginning, he doesn't just land on the table.
> He stomps the shit out of it & their lunch.


don't really care about what the rest of you said, but that part was hilarious and true!



poutanen said:


> I've been at a resort the day a girl slipped off a chair about 40 feet above the snow. Not using the bar is like saying it's fine to use summer tires in the winter. Sure. It's fine. :cheeky4:
> 
> Tough girl... lol


i agree with forest up there, it is really not that hard to sit there and not fall off so i am not overly concerned riding the lift if the bar is up. If there are board/ski rests and my legs are killing me ill put it down, but if not its really not THAT big of a deal.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

timmytard said:


> So ya, your flyin' down some run..
> Some ski school retard is guiding his little flock of retarded ski school kids, back & forth, from one edge of the run all the way to the other side of the run.
> The only way to make it through is to hope for link in the retard chain to brake & shoot the gap.


Is it really necessary to call children "retards"? They don't typically teach young children to ski on an advanced run, mostly greens...if you are as "awesome" as you are describing yourself, "flyin' down a run, hittin' shit on either side. Rippin' up from behind people..." perhaps you could try a run where 4 years olds aren't learning to ski?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> Is it really necessary to call children "retards"? They don't typically teach young children to ski on an advanced run, mostly greens...if you are as "awesome" as you are describing yourself, "flyin' down a run, hittin' shit on either side. Rippin' up from behind people..." perhaps you could try a run where 4 years olds aren't learning to ski?


Now that there is a valid point. Most of the time im not even on the same side of the mountain as the groups of school children and beginners unless im playing in the park. However occasionally you do find yourself on a beginner run possibly because you got dumped on it, and if that happens it would be extremely annoying to have to gut through a parade of children because they take up the entire run


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Now that there is a valid point. Most of the time im not even on the same side of the mountain as the groups of school children and beginners unless im playing in the park. However occasionally you do find yourself on a beginner run possibly because you got dumped on it, and if that happens it would be extremely annoying to have to gut through a parade of children because they take up the entire run


True, but if you're on a beginner run, chances are you see them coming and can slow down for 5 seconds to get thru. Everyone has to learn somewhere.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> True, but if you're on a beginner run, chances are you see them coming and can slow down for 5 seconds to get thru. Everyone has to learn somewhere.


A lot of mountains tend to funnel down to a couple lifts at the bottom, so even if you're rockin the double blacks up top, you have to get to the bottom some time.

Of course that's when you get creative and take the glades past the kids or just wait. If you're so impatient that you're almost running kids over, you've got a problem!  (when I say you it's a hypothetical "you")


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Of course that's when you get creative and take the glades past the kids or just wait. If you're so impatient that you're almost running kids over, you've got a problem!  (when I say you it's a hypothetical "you")


I completely agree. Plus, it's not like they're going up to the top of a black and asking the lifty to slow/stop the lifts...they're just learning how to ski on an easy part of the mountain.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Of course that's when you get creative and....




ride switch!!


can we get back to skier hate now? 

last of run of the season for me a fucking skier snaked me on a nice kicker someone had built. asshole.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mixie said:


> ride switch!!
> 
> 
> can we get back to skier hate now?
> ...


Yeah so remember that video I posted of a jump I was hitting at Nakiska? Well one of the times I was waiting to hit it this group of skiers just lazily poked out of the forest and putzed their way down across my path. I of course stood their waiting to drop in the whole time.

DAMN SKIERS!


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I ski too (not much lately, last time was over 1 yr ago, but still) - there are idiots in both groups. 

Hate to say it, but I see only boarders throwing empty beer cans, energy drinks, bar wrappers, and cig packs from the lift or on the mountain. 

Some skiers have a very self-righteous attitude, though - this is really frustrating. 

I chat up with skiers on the lifts all the time, and many are pretty cool. Once they see that I don't hate them just because they ski they relax.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

lernr said:


> I ski too (not much lately, last time was over 1 yr ago, but still) - there are idiots in both groups.
> 
> Hate to say it, but I see only boarders throwing empty beer cans, energy drinks, bar wrappers, and cig packs from the lift or on the mountain.
> 
> ...


haha, this thread is to bash skier's not stick up for them or say how boarders and skiers are just as bad. We (snowboarders mostly) come here to vent about the bullshit that they do just like there probably venting about us on one of there forums, if you want to share your opinion on boarders go to there forums because 99% of us know already, we just like talking crap on here so we don't go to jail "venting" on the mountain :cheeky4:


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

lernr said:


> Hate to say it, but I see only boarders throwing empty beer cans, energy drinks, bar wrappers, and cig packs from the lift or on the mountain.


Thats because a good majority of punks choose snowboarding because its the "cool" thing to do and they consider skiing gay, its usually the people with that mentality that I see doing that sort of stuff. My friends from Denver would be those types of people if they boarded (thank god they don't) because they think there cool but there just thugs. My real friends however (respectable people) ski and snowboard and don't do crap like that. If skiing was "cooler" you would see more of them doing stupid crap too because sometimes stupid=cool ?:dunno:


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm sure it's been said a million times, but I fucking hate when skiers ram their skis into my board in the lift line. I move up a foot in the lift line, and some asshole with rental skis slams one ski after another into my board. Move up another foot, same shit. So fucking ignorant...


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Ikr and with the poles too just casually fucking up my top sheet as they rest on their poles ontop of my board.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

x2 on the poles and rental skis all over my board.

There was this idiot who did it several times in a row. I know this can happen occasionally but at least say "sorry" or something. Finally I said "Dude - watch out!" and he gave me a brilliant smile and a "I'm still learning"... Really? I wouldn't have guessed


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lucky13 said:


> I'm sure it's been said a million times, but I fucking hate when skiers ram their skis into my board in the lift line. I move up a foot in the lift line, and some asshole with rental skis slams one ski after another into my board. Move up another foot, same shit. So fucking ignorant...


This is one thing that boils my blood on the hills, in the lineup at Tim Hortons, or anywhere else. Hitting me in the back, or hitting the back of my board will not make the guy in FRONT of me move any faster, so why would it make ME move any faster. It's usually clueless foreign skiers with head to toe matching gear.

I think one day I'm going to wear a green hulk t-shirt under my boarding jacket, and if they run into the back of my board I'll rip my jacket off and say "AARON MAD!!!!"

Or maybe I'll just start dressing like Animal at the hills.

I usually stay on the upper lifts to avoid the id-juts, and get to the hills early.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

What's even more annoying about people hitting your board while in line is that they must not realize that the line doesn't move any faster if they are standing on top of me, versus a respectable distance behind me.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

To be honest, I find the major idjits in lift lines to be rugrats, not necessarily skiers. Little twerps not only haven't learned manners yet, but they get bored easily and start swinging their equipment or wiggling their board back and forth. Kids will be kids, but if the parent is standing right there and not doing something about it, it's the _parent's_ failure.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

budderbear said:


> haha, this thread is to bash skier's not stick up for them or say how boarders and skiers are just as bad. We (snowboarders mostly) come here to vent about the bullshit that they do just like there probably venting about us on one of there forums, if you want to share your opinion on boarders go to there forums because 99% of us know already, we just like talking crap on here so we don't go to jail "venting" on the mountain :cheeky4:


Ding, ding, ding.

We have a winner

TT


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

budderbear said:


> haha, this thread is to bash skier's


i hate lots of people and lots of things, but this is the thread where we discuss how much skiers suck.

i probably have a disproportionate amount of hate towards skiers then other groups I hate. 



goddamn if they have alta can't we get a board only resort


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

mixie said:


> i hate lots of people and lots of things, but this is the thread where we discuss how much skiers suck.


you say tomato, I say tomahto


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

budderbear said:


> you say tomato, I say tomahto




i was re-quoting you in emphasis, to agree. Since ahem other people above wanted shift blame to children or others. Clearly the problems of the universe are solely the fault of skiers. :laugh:


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

mixie said:


> i was re-quoting you in emphasis, to agree. Since ahem other people above wanted shift blame to children or others. Clearly the problems of the universe are solely the fault of skiers. :laugh:


 i'm tired lol


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Skiers suck because skiing sucks, I've skied longer then most people on this forum have been alive.

Just within the last two years I have taken up snowboarding and don't ever see myself going back, its just too much fun.

If you reallly want proof that skiers are asshats go lurk around a few of their forums.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I was at wolf creek on new years eve and some dumb bitch skier runs in to me from behind and shouts "WATCH WHERE THE FUCK YOU ARE GOING!". I lost it and starting yelling my ass off, telling her its her responsibility to avoid me. And another gayass skiier tells me to "watch your mouth". I wasn't having any of it because not so long ago I not knowingly ran over a ski resort owners sons skis and the ski patrol put me in a room to watch a safety video about how the down hill skier has the right of way and blah blah blah. Some of those rich skiers are real self righteous pricks.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mixie said:


> i was re-quoting you in emphasis, to agree. Since ahem other people above wanted shift blame to children or others. Clearly the problems of the universe are solely the fault of skiers. :laugh:


Damn Skiers!


:laugh:


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Whatever. Some day you'll grow up too

I was out there riding today, with skiers and boarders. How many here can say that they rode today too? 'nuff said.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

lernr said:


> Whatever. Some day you'll grow up too
> 
> I was out there riding today, with skiers and boarders. How many here can say that they rode today too? 'nuff said.


aaaand who was that directed at exactly? I was out today at a custom truck show and an auto cross event, then when I got back more parts arrived so i can start rebuilding my sail boat and it was perfect in the high 80s and i'm enjoying my seasons. Nuff said.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

lernr said:


> Whatever. Some day you'll grow up too
> 
> I was out there riding today, with skiers and boarders. How many here can say that they rode today too? 'nuff said.












This was takin yesterday... you where saying ? :laugh:


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Theres a few short runs left by my house, and 1 long one (in the picture in my previous post)


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

lernr said:


> Whatever. Some day you'll grow up too
> 
> I was out there riding today, with skiers and boarders. How many here can say that they rode today too? 'nuff said.




some day you will get a sense of humour. It's called the internet. Serious Business!


I ride with skiers all the time. Not today.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lernr said:


> Whatever. Some day you'll grow up too


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

most likely just my small ohio mountain but...

anyone who tries to look "cool" by spraying snow when they come to their abrupt stop but instead of spraying they take a huge spill and often times end up looking like a real jackass 

after typing i realize i do not hate this behavior because I get a good chuckle each time it happens


oh and last season i had a skiier throw what i guess was a punch after i berated him for tapping my board for the third time in a 30 second lift line. for future reference, 1) dont throw a punch in snow gloves as its useless 2)if the person you are trying to punch is standing and conversing with three other people they are most likely his friends, and 3) dont be surprised when those other 3 join in on the fun of pushing said persons face in the snow

mabye we were both just angry because we are in Ohio and might as well wait till summer and ride the grass down a .5 degree slope because that would be = to what we have in winter


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

kpd2003 said:


> most likely just my small ohio mountain but...
> 
> anyone who tries to look "cool" by spraying snow when they come to their abrupt stop but instead of spraying they take a huge spill and often times end up looking like a real jackass
> 
> ...


awesome :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

So I'm one of those anal people who doesnt like someone standing 6 inches behind me in line (gas station, grocery, movie, etc), ur next, regardless of space, back the fuck up. Needless to say the lift line drives me nuts everytime a ski clicks my topsheet, not because I care about my board, but because I dont like motherfuckers up in my grill. 

After struggling for so long to not be a complete asshole, I finally got the perfect line:

"I'm sorry bro, am I in your way?"

Came off the cuff but as soon as I said it was so perfect. Guy looked at me like he just pooped his pants, "no, go ahead."

"Gee thanks."


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> "I'm sorry bro, am I in your way?"


Fuck :laugh:

Noted for next year.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

IndraRipper said:


> Ikr and with the poles too just casually fucking up my top sheet as they rest on their poles ontop of my board.


wow, this would really suck. I'm in love with my board. Would suck if someone starts fucking up your topsheet!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Too lazy to read the whole thread. But who hates skiers that block the exit of a side hit!

Turn, stop and talk, turn, stop and talk ... hate those skiers.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

I totaly agree with the fact that it sucks if skiers stand still and block the whole run.

Mostly I'm like what the fuck and start yelling at them in my native language (Flemish). I noticed that yelling in your native language really helps in foreign countries to get them moving. Ofcourse most of you guys in America won't have this problem as you all speak English :laugh:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

corneilli said:


> I totaly agree with the fact that it sucks if skiers stand still and block the whole run.
> 
> Mostly I'm like what the fuck and start yelling at them in my native language (Flemish). I noticed that yelling in your native language really helps in foreign countries to get them moving. Ofcourse most of you guys in America won't have this problem as you all speak English :laugh:


Yeah I hate that.. They always seem to stop at the top of nice steep run right infront of the part you want to fly off of at 40-50 mph. (Typically the sides, I'd prefer if they stopped in the middle.. single file instead of blocking the whole run) 

I've cussed quite a few of them out or ran over their ski's/board just out of spite. if you need to stop go in the fucking trees or behind/infront a sign or something.


----------



## kristinajura (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I think one day I'm going to wear a green hulk t-shirt under my boarding jacket, and if they run into the back of my board I'll rip my jacket off and say "AARON MAD!!!!"
> 
> Or maybe I'll just start dressing like Animal at the hills.


I know this is from an older post but....hahahaha this would be hilarious!


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

my like 4th day I was in line and undoing my bindings when a young girl skier ran right into me at a good 7-10 mph I lost my balance and fell into another skier and bent her pole in half. lol I thought it karma for being a skier...


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

I hate riding behind a group of skiers, especially when they spread out over the entire width of the trail so they can travel the mountain horizontally and not leave any room to pass them unless you time it perfectly. Their turns are hard to predict (despite me being a former skier), they're movements are harder to read than a snowboarders. 

Ski patrols should also take a more aggressive stance of escorting pizza wedgers (and side slippers) back to the bunny hill. Nothing worse than watching some clueless gaper push the little snow that we do have down the hill.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

brucew. said:


> Ski patrols should also take a more aggressive stance of escorting pizza wedgers (and side slippers) back to the bunny hill. Nothing worse than watching some clueless gaper push the little snow that we do have down the hill.


Skiers complain about how boarders "wreck the snow" but it doesn't seem to occur to them that snowplow skiers do exactly the same thing.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a Monoskier jab his god damn pole on my board, then he slammed the lift bar on my head successfully knocking off my go-pro while I was in the middle of taking it off. This was before the chair even left the station, luckily I caught it. I just gave him a dirty look and turned my music up for the ride up. 

I caught up with him after strapping in, those guys are hilarious to watch wiggle down the hill. How do they not feel ridiculous? 

Monopalooza! ...morons


----------



## Blazin' Raisin (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh my god I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. Thanks everyone. 

That being said, I'm sooooooo sorry that sometimes I like forget how to come back toe side and freak out at the grade of pitch and slid heel side down the mountain. For what it's worth, I'm wincing at the sniwboard I'm pushing in front of me. I promise to get better!!!!!

(Former skier, only strapping those silly two sticks on my feet for an annual run with my slow skiing wife)


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

it's funny to know that both skier and boarders ruin the snow with their heelslide and pizza:laugh: I do like the reaction i get when i give tips to the newb riders how to do toeside turn when i'm on my skis, and same thing to skiers on how to not pizza to much and use your knees and ankles to turn dynamically on their skis while i'm on my board:laugh:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

there's stuff I like about skiers: most of them at my resort only ride groomers, even after a big powder dump. And the few that do ride powder usually seem more interested in getting to the bottom as fast and in as straight a line as possible, leaving all the good "waves" and hips untracked for boarders to surf skash. I'm pretty sure skiers are a little jealous of us, at least, if not subconscious.

As stereotyping as it sounds, main thing that repels me about skiers is the superiority attitude many of them exude (and that tight-ass/spandex clothing). I can practically feel them mocking me as they ride right off the lift immediately on onto their precious groomers...while we have to wait and strap in. We ruin the snow?...on groomers? FU 

Doesn't matter that we have one piece of equipment to their four or that we can ride switch much more easily (how often do you see skiers riding backwards?...not much), or that we seek spinning jumps, butters and skashes all day while they _might_ get in a couple of straight jumps, on a good day. Seems, in their minds, never having to unbind trumps everything...wrong.

..._and the meek shall inherit the earth
_


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Skiers complain about how boarders "wreck the snow" but it doesn't seem to occur to them that snowplow skiers do exactly the same thing.


Ahh, "wreck the snow" :laugh: thats a good one. I hear that pretty often as I usually ride solo so unfortunately I end up on lifts with skiers. 

A few weeks ago I ended up on a lift with an entire gaper family who had a conversation about how its better to get to the mountain early before the "snowboarders ruin the snow." They also didn't understand why we leave our "little park" and ride regular trails. I informed them that I personally left the "little park" because of too many clueless skiers cutting people off after they drop in and deciding that tables or right below the lip of a stepdown is the perfect location to stop and take a break. They changed the topic pretty quick after that.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Skiers complain about how boarders "wreck the snow" but it doesn't seem to occur to them that snowplow skiers do exactly the same thing.


It's because of the sound a board makes as you sideslip down sketchy areas. You can hear it from the lifts. I've had a skier friend make a comment about it before. I just ask how many people he sees doing a snowplow


----------



## Lealzzyy (Feb 5, 2013)

there was a little half-pipe sort of natural feature that i was clearly approaching when a group of 3 skiers come up and cut me off as i'm doing a 180 and one of them rides right over the tail of my board and makes me fall.

Then this happened to a friend : there was a basically vertical spine looking thing on the side of a jump that the terrain park crew made for fun, and we had another friend go down to it to take pictures of us hitting it, i hit it and then my friend comes to hit it and while he's coming down from hitting the spine, a skier doing like 30 comes not even an inch infront of his board and almost destroys him. It was fucking ridiculous.


----------



## timeslip (Dec 12, 2011)

On a recent trip over at Squaw, two skiers decided that it was more efficient to push their way through in an attempt to pair up with other small groups. When we told them that is what the single line is for, they got upset and started accusing my group of being disorganized. That's when things got pretty heated, and words were exchanged. He and his wife finally backed down, but acted all high and mighty. Then another skier decided to take their side, and comment about how people on snowboards are second rate citizens.

Lovely... Not saying assholes are all on skis, but I certainly run into quite a bit of them.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i wreck all the snow


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> So I'm one of those anal people who doesnt like someone standing 6 inches behind me in line (gas station, grocery, movie, etc), ur next, regardless of space, back the fuck up. Needless to say the lift line drives me nuts everytime a ski clicks my topsheet, not because I care about my board, but because I dont like motherfuckers up in my grill.
> 
> After struggling for so long to not be a complete asshole, I finally got the perfect line:
> 
> ...


I HATE people who find the need to invade my personal space. I had a recent incident in Tahoe where I ended up punching a guy in the mouth in the parking lot of the resort.....and the whole thing started with that. He was right up against me in line at the bar, kept bumping me. I kept moving and he just kept finding his way right up against me. 

I turned around and made a very nasty comment about buying a girl dinner before trying to dry hump her in public. As the day progressed I saw him several more times and it only got more ugly from there. 

This is seriously my number one pet peeve. Stay in your area, dont stand close enough for me to smell the last thing you ate, and don't fucking touch me. I am a bitch about it. 

My 8 year old daughter loves to ski. So I can't be too much of a hater. lol But I do really get sick of the superior attitude a lot of skiers have. I had 2 of them start a conversation right next to me in the lift line about how "fat" people choose to snowboard because they can not ski. I informed them that I took up snowboarding because I did not want to become stupid, superficial cunts like them. The look on their face was priceless. After losing more than 130 pounds in the past 7 months I have no patience for the fat jokes or idiodic remarks some people make.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Go Jennifer!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha funny story!


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Whistler accident that left Peter Ladner with broken bones ignites debate on safety of older skiers

Story regarding skiing injuries and crashes at Whistler. One is quoted as saying snowboarders who go fast can't turn and are like missiles. Where have we heard that before, reminds me of that video from the 80's posted not too long ago. As if skiers can turn quickly and top on a dime when bombing down a run.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

timeslip said:


> On a recent trip over at Squaw, two skiers decided that it was more efficient to push their way through in an attempt to pair up with other small groups. When we told them that is what the single line is for, they got upset and started accusing my group of being disorganized. That's when things got pretty heated, and words were exchanged. He and his wife finally backed down, but acted all high and mighty. Then another skier decided to take their side, and comment about how people on snowboards are second rate citizens.
> 
> Lovely... Not saying assholes are all on skis, but I certainly run into quite a bit of them.


squaw is kinda notorious for prejudice against snowboarders among their older locals. It's the most uptight place I've been in Tahoe.

I normally, don't bother with lowering the bar, but I found myself in a slight state of acrophobia when on the Squaw's "headwall express" lift for the first time (highest non-gondola lift I've ever seen). So I slowly started to lower the bar and, before I could say anything, the hippie skier lady next to me moves her head forward at the same time and it barely touches the bar...she gave me a look like "_you almost killed me_!" and had a bad attitude the rest of the way up. I've also had local squaw skiers (good skiers) purposely haul ass by me, clipping my board they were so close. 

Just this jan, I was on the gondola at heavenly and some old local skier lady started going off about how snowboarders are so reckless and how much she disapproves of snowboards (she never stopped talking the whole way up). Well, because the skis/snowboards are stored on the outside of the gondola, she obviously couldn't see that there was one snowboard on there...mine. I barely could interrupt her rant when I informed her that I was a snowboarder and the last person to take me down was a skier...she started talking about some other bullshit.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Ive had skiers actually look uphill at me bombing down and purposely change their line...to coincide with mine! Yes it is the responsibility of the faster mover to avoid slower traffic, but when this shit happens, I will, at the very least, ride over their skis. That said...the last two people to run into me and cause damage to my board have been inexperienced boarders on trails far too advanced for them. Conclusion...I hate people all together! 

But yes, skiers in particular, are far more snooty than any boarder I have come across. I think snowboarding is a humbling experience. People who have progressed have a great appreciation for the sport and tend to (on average) have far better attitudes toward others. That has been my mostly SoCal experience.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

My brother is a skier. he is my favorite weapon when arrogant skiers start to run their mouths....last time on a lift with me and 3 skiers, one of the 2 said "itd be easier if you just rode the t-bar or went up with other ***** snowboarders" to which he immediately replied "heres a thought, why dont you mind your own f*cking business...say another word on this whole ride and ill eject both your f*cking skis and we will see who should be riding the t-bar." pulls out his flask takes a drink while staring at these goofs and says "awful quiet over there now, hey?"

hahahaha:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:

skiers are assholes, but not all of them! Had some good times with some skiers I met on lifts and did a few runs together. its the same everywhere....generally people are cool, but there are always a few assholes that give everyone a bad name.

Edit
*for the record my bro looks like a total gapper...he has the denim look snowpants that he sewed a wrangler patch on, and always wears his cowboy hat while skiing....its a sight to see, especially when he is bombing as he is a VERY advanced skier, haha*


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Skiers complain about how boarders "wreck the snow" but it doesn't seem to occur to them that snowplow skiers do exactly the same thing.


Can someone explain to me how we "wreck the snow?" If anything skiers doing figure 8s right next to each other mogul out the steeps during powder days SO FAST.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Treegreen said:


> Can someone explain to me how we "wreck the snow?" If anything skiers doing figure 8s right next to each other mogul out the steeps during powder days SO FAST.


Well as you know, we are second rate citizens. Our very presence turns the snow to shit.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Treegreen said:


> Can someone explain to me how we "wreck the snow?" If anything skiers doing figure 8s right next to each other mogul out the steeps during powder days SO FAST.


Noob boarders, doing "falling leaf" or even just heel-edging down a slope that's beyond their capability, scraping the new snow off the hardpack. Exactly what noob skiers do with snowplowing, but somehow skiers don't think of that.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

SOme horror stories. 

I have to say that in 5 years riding Kirkwood I never met such types. But Kirkwood is famous for people that just loves to ride or ski better than bitching.
That said my in ear earphones are great at blocking that chatter out on the chair... and I'm too busy enjoying the powder to care about them anyway.

I skied until I was 25 or so... switched at 40. Never even thinking about going back on planks.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll share my one story that only really happened this season.

Back around the 24th of February we had a weekend in the Cottonwoods that saw like, I don't know 4" of snow. EVERYBODY and their dog came out of the woodwork, and the line up to AltaBird was apparently terrible. So, Solitude and Brighton saw more than our fair share of Alta skiers that weekend. 

Brighton never has lift lines, and the rare occasions that we do they move quickly any way. That day my wife and I were standing in line and I got a bit ahead of her and looked back and said "You just need to push through real quick so we can get on with the next 2-some." Well, this older skier (probably mid 40's) was standing next to me with his wife and I guess his son and the girlfriend. He looks over at his wife and says "She better not push through me, or she might find herself knocked over."

I was in such shock that I couldn't respond. First, the line was not terrible so it wouldn't have slowed this guy down at all, and second I couldn't believe he basically threatened violence on a tiny woman. Luckily his wife called him out for being an ass hat before I stopped being so dumbfounded by it all.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Noob boarders, doing "falling leaf" or even just heel-edging down a slope that's beyond their capability, scraping the new snow off the hardpack. Exactly what noob skiers do with snowplowing, but somehow skiers don't think of that.


I have a buddy who wants to get about 5 strong and "falling leaf" the whole way down some of the Alta runs near Snowbird. As funny as it would it be I don't think it would help us get it opened up.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

missing the time when I was laid off, with a season pass and it was dumping every week in Kirkwood. Some epic Wednesdays. 40 days on the slopes mostly powder...and solo chair every single time.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> The Trouble With Snowboarding | Kim Kircher


Kim obviously backed off. Wish I could read the original.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

hmmm, i thought the recent trend back to skiing was because parents typically start their kids off there for one reason or another (it's easier to pick up is what i typically hear). then once they get older they move onto snowboarding which is the "cool" thing. but since skiing has shed its hoity-toity connotations and has become cool again, fewer are making that transition; kind of explains the rise in skiing occurring at the same time as the decline in snowboarding. just my two cents.

anyway, i started to do both and i can see what makes one choose their weapon over the other. when i ski with my snowboarding friends, i can see that they have more fun with their ground tricks, riding switch, etc. on the other hand, i really enjoy the feeling of banking a hard turn on skis much more than on a snowboard. not to mention if we miss a fork i don't need to hop back up. plus, moguls are more fun.

on the flip side, when i snowboard with my skiing friends, i do get jealous of how they can bomb down the moguls without a care in the world and how i have to anticipate traverses and pick up speed while they just mosey their way through it. but i do enjoy dicking around on the ground and the chill vibe i have when i'm on one. not to mention i have 3 fewer components to worry about.

meh, i'm 50/50.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

onefutui2e said:


> meh, i'm 50/50.


As someone who can also ski or board I ended up moving to the snowboard full time after my first powder day riding. My friends with fatty skis keep trying to convince me it's fun to bounce up and down, but they obviously have no idea what they're missing.

I came into the sports later in life after the major skier vs snowboarder movement had more or less come to a close. I learned on a mountain where people couldn't care less what you were riding as long as you were having fun.

I've really only seen the "old wars" since moving to SLC, and frankly I'm convinced it is just because they still have Alta/Deer Valley. It's a lot harder to sit around being elitest about things when you are forced to accept another group of people. I figure that's the big problem for Snowolf and the backcountry. These people are having to deal with splitboarders for the first time in any sort of number. Especially since splitboard tech continues to get better.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

hah, these old wars. for some reason it reminds me of that family guy episode where peter ends up working for a cigarette company and the congressman's all like, "cigarettes killed my father! ...and raped my mother."

i don't know why, but replace cigarettes with snowboards. kind of works. right? RIGHT??!:blink:


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

onefutui2e said:


> i don't know why, but replace cigarettes with snowboards. kind of works. right? RIGHT??!:blink:


Ignoring that cigarettes are actually dangerous that's a pretty spot on analogy. There is basically zero reason any skier should get all bent out of shape about a snowboarder. They have to make stuff up to get enraged about. There is literally nothing a snowboarder could potentially do wrong that a person on skis couldn't do just as easily.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Truly! This is old news but some people may have not seen it so I will repost. Listen to the comments, tone and attutde here. I may be going out on a limbe here but I would bet that if you did this same survey and asked boarders about kicking skiers off of a mountain, you would get very little support. Most boarders would probably answer that skiers should be allowed because they have a right to shred too. I think there is just a huge difference in attitude and this guy in the video brings up a huge point. The ski area in on USFS land. That is public land open to all Americans and I don`t think that any permit holder should have the right to discriminate like they do. My taxes pay the budget for the US Dept. of Agriculture that rund the USFS and as a result, I have a right to use the public land I pay to help maintain.


isn't there something people can do about that, then? btw, saw your comments on that facebook page. hilarious in a way.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

watching it now. :blink: what's that the bible belt of snow? lol


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Its crazy, they hate us, just because we have one plank beneath our feet, and not two. Honestly, I've always found snowboarding more fun, I get to mess around more on a board, and for me, that means being me, goofing around on the hill while my friends who ski are like, "Shit son! How'd you do dat, with da jazz an' stuff!" To put it in the words of one of them. Some ask me if it's hard, I say, "Nah, once you get the hang of it." See, though, one thing I don't do is those black diamond hills, straight, 45+ degree grade, and sometimes narrow as I am thin. Trust me, I'm a twig. They don't understand chatter, or why I love the park so much. Speaking of the park, skis don't belong there. Sure, you can do that stuff, but seriously, those rails are narrow for a reason. They also take the longest time to get in and out of the park, geez, some just don't get it that when you say, "DROPPING" as loud as humanly possible, that they need to MOVE!


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a few skiier friends who dislike snowboarders on the basis they're beginner skiiers and have been bowled by reckless snowboarders bombing green runs. Which sucks, but by the same token I had skiers run over the top of of my board when I was learning on greens and stuff, so I think that one cuts both ways.

The only real gripe I've heard from other snowboarders about skiiers (which I share) is the way they mogul a lot of black runs. But equally, lack of new snow, and lack of grooming contribute to that. Not much can be done about it, to be honest. Most boarders are pretty live-and-let-live, I think. I certainly try to be.

But you know what? I've never had any boarders ding my board in the lift line, whereas plenty of skiiers have. Never had any boarders completely cut me off getting off the chair, except when they've fallen over (and let's be honest, we've all done that at some time or other). Always find it a lot easier to strike up a conversation with fellow boarders on the lift - some skiiers are friendly, but in general more boarders are friendly. And there's some skiiers who literally EXUDE contempt for boarders, whereas most boarders seem to be pretty live-and-let-live.

Just share the mountain, and don't be a douchebag. It's what I try to do.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Listen to the comments, tone and attitude here.


I had to stop watching that at about 2:30 in I was getting so upset! What a bunch of ignorant elitists!!!

Meh, it's 2000 vertical feet. BORING... People make fun of Nakiska because it's only 2400 vert.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Treegreen said:


> Kim obviously backed off. Wish I could read the original.


Oh, but you can: The Trouble With Snowboarding - Paperblog

The last paragraph broke my brain. Actually, all of it did, but that last one... wow! Snowboarding?! Easy to learn?! Skiers need to get over themselves sometimes. Snowboarders do too actually. Then maybe the world would be a better place


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Great post on that FB page Snowolf, gave you a like.


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

Varza said:


> Oh, but you can: The Trouble With Snowboarding - Paperblog
> 
> The last paragraph broke my brain. Actually, all of it did, but that last one... wow! Snowboarding?! Easy to learn?! Skiers need to get over themselves sometimes. Snowboarders do too actually. Then maybe the world would be a better place


That blog literally reads: "I think what you do is inferior, partly because I was never any good at it, and therefore no-one should do it". Sad.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I Used to ski too...about 20 years ago. No need to drag on steep powder when you're flying. Hey go back to mid 80 ski design, you don't want to loose your purity using snowboard profile, base and sidecut technology do you? Muahahhahahahhaha... Really.. Go back on 2.5 meters Rossignols


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> My taxes pay the budget for the US Dept. of Agriculture that runs the USFS and as a result, I have a right to use the public land I pay to help maintain.


The lady around 7 minutes is what I'm talking about. She's just making stuff up to be angry about as an old white woman.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

"I’ve tried snowboarding. I actually liked it. When the snow is soft, maybe even a little heavy, a wide snowboard stays on top, troweling the snow like it’s putty. But then I caught my downhill edge on a cat track, flopped onto my stomach and threw up my lunch. That was the end of my short snowboarding career."


And he writes about it too! :laugh: What an ass. Persistent uh? One fall and gives up.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I have really had my fill of this bullshit elitist attitude from douchebag skiers who just seem to insist on keeping this anti snowboarding attitude alive. I have been all for live and let live but skiers are once again turning up the hate and I am through with it. I am getting to the point where I just dislike skiers and until they prove otherwise, I assume they are just elitist douchebags who think their shit doesn't stink and I view them as assholes.
> 
> Now, having said that, I will treat them civil and give them the opportunity to prove to me that they are decent people but I no longer just freely give them the benefit of the doubt. Add backcountry to the mix or Telle and you have a whole new level of douchebaggery. I have never encountered such pricks and douchebags as I have in the AT and Telle community. These people have an ungodly hollier than thou attitude and nine out of ten of them need to die in avalanches.
> 
> ...


Hey...not all Californians are supreme douchebags!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah there are really cool people living in California, but sadly the duechebags have given you all a bad name...:dunno:


It's like people that move to Alberta and bitch about the oil industry and become vegans... :blink: Like fuck off back to BC already!!!

The one thing I'll give Newfies is that they know how to live it up in AB. They buy big trucks, quads, sleds, etc. and just have a good time.

Anyway, you can all come to the Canadian Rockies and board if the other hills are full of douchebags. There's very limited douchbaggery here. In fact considering most of the hills are run by Aussies, Kiwis, and Brits looking for a good time, the atmosphere is usually party like most of the time on the hills. The lifties play music at the bottom, could be anything, they joke around, have fun. Good vibes here. :yahoo:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

And by the way is not that boarding is in decline..is that we are (and have been for the past 5 years) IN A RECESSION! My son loves it, but he's still using my old gear. He'll get a board this summer...during the 70% off sales. I can't afford a new set of gear for him every season...he grows too fast. and I'm fine with my gear.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> ...I may be going out on a limb here but I would bet that if you did this same survey and asked boarders about kicking skiers off of a mountain, you would get very little support. Most boarders would probably answer that skiers should be allowed because they have a right to shred too. I think there is just a huge difference in attitude and this guy in the video brings up a huge point. The ski area is on USFS land. That is public land open to all Americans and I don`t think that any permit holder should have the right to discriminate like they do. My taxes pay the budget for the US Dept. of Agriculture that runs the USFS and as a result, I have a right to use the public land I pay to help maintain.


Yeah, stupid elitist skiers. Don't get me wrong, I've met douchey skiers AND snowboarders, but skiers generally have more hate and contempt towards us. I've also met some very cool skiers and boarders that are easy to get along with and open-minded. The comments on Youtube have stuff about Boarder-only resorts, but quite honestly I think that's stupid. The resort wouldn't get enough cash and I'm pretty sure there are more skiers in the world than snowboarders. But that doesn't make skiing better at all.



Snowolf said:


> Thanks, here is my latest comment on that FB page regarding the USF banning splitboards:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Alta, I believe that the USFS is unwilling to put forth any effort with a court battle. If enough snowboarders were to care and put forth the money for high profile attorneys and launch a court case, then they might tell Alta that they have to allow snowboarders as part of their permit to operate on public land. Until that happens, I don`t think the USFS which is underfunded as it is, will put forth the effort. Most snowboarders just aren't going to care enough about a shithole like Alta to care when there are so many great option in the Wasatch.


I agree, Alta is on public land and can't discriminate, but I don't give a f*ck about Alta anyway. Right next to it there's Snowbird, Solitude/Brighton, Powder Mountain, the list goes on and on. No one cares about Alta/Deer Valley (at least here). Let them stay that way so all the stupid freaking skiers can stay off our mountains.

Oh and Kim Kircher: "I’ve tried snowboarding. I actually liked it. When the snow is soft, maybe even a little heavy, a wide snowboard stays on top, troweling the snow like it’s putty. But then I caught my downhill edge on a cat track, flopped onto my stomach and threw up my lunch. That was the end of my short snowboarding career."

All I can say is, what a p**sy. We need a :shakingmyhead: or a  emoticon...


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> And by the way is not that boarding is in decline..is that we are (and have been for the past 5 years) IN A RECESSION! My son loves it, but he's still using my old gear. He'll get a board this summer...during the 70% off sales. I can't afford a new set of gear for him every season...he grows too fast. and I'm fine with my gear.


I went and looked at the report everyone is citing (http://www.nsaa.org/media/59037/The-Future-of-Snowboarding.pdf), and it does show some stagnation. The problem is people like Kim Kircher are misinterpreting the data. There is no comparison to skiing, with the exception of average days of participation. In this case it shows a significant and sharp drop for snowboarders from about 8 days to more like 6 days. What's funny about that is skiers are under 6 days for the last decade and some change. 

The problem for Kircher, and some of these newspaper articles that are floating around based on the above report, is they are committing a Type 1 statistical error. The report does not imply that people are leaving snowboarding for skiing, or that skiing is somehow growing at a greater rate. In fact, what the report mostly tells me is that women are not making it past the beginner level, and the main male demographic that makes up snowboarding is aging.

Kircher and her ilk use that to imply that the ladies are becoming skiers. The report clearly shows, and states, that this is anecdotal at best and unsupported by their own data. It states that only 3% of the interviewed skiers (both male and female) indicated that they snowboarded before switching to skiing (pg. 29). That's insignificant.

They use the next part as the meat of their argument. That the percent of children 14 and younger who are snowboarders declined from 42% (the high in 2003/04) to a new low of 34% (in 2011/12). The problem is we cannot say that the 8% change is from kids leaving snowboarding for skiing. The data does not tell us that, and the only way to know would be to make a comparison to the total number of participants. I would venture it's a more bleak outlook in that the 8% change probably has more to do with people NOT engaging in snow sports period rather than shifting from one side of the sport to another.

So, while this report does have some grim numbers the assumptions people are making from it are simply not supported at this time. It's tenuous at best to suggest that snowboarding is dying and therefore skiing must be thriving/growing. Kircher's bigger issue is in her original article she suggests that maybe we let snowboarding die because she assumes those riders are transitioning to other parts of the sport. If she had spent more time actually reading the article she would realize two things: 1) That is a terrible idea and 2) Her assumption is probably not correct. The snowboarding decline is costing 3 million visits per year, meaning the decline in snowboarding visits is not being made up by a reciprocal increase in ski visitations. If it was a merely a transition we wouldn't be seeing a report from The National Ski Areas Association discussing the need to find solutions that will re-energize the snowboard industry.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Almost killed a little girl in pink today. She bolted out of some trees going straight across a groomer. It was my final run so I was just ripping down one of the black groomers. As soon as I seen her in my sight I slammed on the breaks and just missed her, she screamed and fell down out of fear but I never touched her. The giant wall of snow I kicked up must of made her cry maybe:dunno:. I bet I was going 55+ mph. Scared the fuck out of me.

I sat down to calm her down and make sure she was ok. I got her smiling and helped her get her poles. I was getting ready to take off when angry skier dad and mom rolled up.. They threatened to beat me up, call ski patrol and what not.. SMFH. The kid is fine and it was her fault to start with! I just brushed it off and bolted down the hill, they'd never catch me anyway.

Fuck all you delusional parents out there! Atleast the kid was friendly, she was even apologetic after I told her to look uphill in those kind of spots next time. I'm guessing she was 8-10 years old.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> I love how they just assume it was all your fault; hope they get run over by a grooming cat.....


.....and then sentenced to a ski season in Georgia.


----------



## Vinh (Feb 19, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Anyway, you can all come to the Canadian Rockies and board if the other hills are full of douchebags. There's very limited douchbaggery here. In fact considering most of the hills are run by Aussies, Kiwis, and Brits looking for a good time, the atmosphere is usually party like most of the time on the hills. The lifties play music at the bottom, could be anything, they joke around, have fun. Good vibes here. :yahoo:


Dude, I hope to take you up on that offer someday haha. Damn bigass ocean between our 2 continents.

Usually my friends and me are just joking about when we're talking about skiers. We usually go stuff like 'skiïng is for pussies' and all that sorta stuff, but we don't really mean it. One of the guys in our friend group is a skier and we(or atleast I) don't mind it at all. It goes the same for him, he doesn't have a problem with snowboarders. I'm just trying to have fun.

I don't know if this attitude is more common in the US/Canada then it is in Europe, but it seems to be. Had it happen one time in France where some dude just kept bumping up against my board while we we're standing in line for the lift. As far as I remember he was a boarder aswell, but it was still so fuckin annoying.

In any case, after I saw that Alta video, I just wanted to ultra-super-uberfacepalm myself. Sooo much elitist pricks in that video.


----------



## Vinh (Feb 19, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> Harsh!
> 
> I like it. Thinking about what happened to this guy, these people are like the idiots who try to race the train across the tracks in their car and then try to sue the railroad because the train couldnt stop and ran over their car...Can we please get the world`s top scientists together to create a terminal virus that genetically tagets stupid people? The planet cannot sustain 7 Billion; a virus like this would probably wipe out about 6 billion....:thumbsup:


Please no, I will be gone then aswell! I just do waaay too many stupid things. And all of those things usually involve me getting fucked up, not other people. xD


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Common sense...a lost art.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Good points there and all logical...:thumbsup:
> 
> Where I coach at, we are seeing an overall drop of both skier and snowboarder visits as a result of the overall economy. While I have no data to back this up, I have a theory about this idea that fewer snowboarders may be visiting. Typically (I understand this is a generalization here) many snowboarders are younger with less financial security. As a result, economic conditions like rising cost of living, high gas prices and stagnant wages have a bigger impact upon the disposable incomes of the "typical" demagraphic of the snowboarder than the older, more financially established "typical" skier. I may be out to lunch with this but its just kind of my theory.


I think you're right on. When the economy gets bad we see a "tightening of the belts" so to speak and people have less disposable income to throw around. The price of lift tickets alone is incredible. I ride a ton and so beating the break even point on my season pass to Brighton wasn't hard, but it still meant I had to go at least 15 days which beats the average days on that report by a good bit.

I just got back from visiting friends in Denver and in just 3 days of riding I spent like $80 on a half-day at Keystone (what a rip-off), $65 on a full day at Breckenridge (with the epic pass discount from a buddy, otherwise it was $120!), and $80 for a full day at Arapahoe Basin. I don't think these are the average cost because it is technically spring break, but Jesus. I had fun since it snowed about 10" on Saturday, but those were some expensive tickets for how terrible the coverage was from an incredibly lean season.

So, if we pretend I'm that reports average user and I'm going to spend 6 days instead of 3 (and if we consider 0 discounts) I would have had to spend about $580 in lift tickets alone for ONE PERSON. The high cost of participation and the dwindling availability of discretionary spending funds seems to me to be the biggest reason for the current downturn. The NSAA probably needs to propose that these resorts lower ticket prices if they want visitation to go up, but then I don't know if the resorts themselves are actually hurting that much compared to the shops and towns around them. The report says "The strategy of boosting snowboarders’ days on-mountain per season could produce results but might come at the expense of yield if gained via discounting," which seems to indicate the resorts aren't super interested in trying to attract more people by lowering lift tickets. Instead, they suggest the best solution is to focus on the ladies, "The best solution for reenergizing snowboarding likely involves a focus on addressing gender imbalances in the sport through a serious reconsideration of teaching techniques" (pg. 29).


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

When I was in Kitzbuhel, Austria this winter and I paid 46euros but stayed on the mountain for only 2 hours that day. We did other activities as well so just had a quick session. I got back 12euros for ending early which is their deal on some days. The amount you get back depends on how long you stayed of course. What really surprised me was the rental fee, I skied so 2 days rental for skis was 56euros which is rather high. I can't imagine paying $120 for a full day, fuck that.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

.... And I just lost 200 dollars at Blackhawk on the way home. What an awful day, haha.

I think most skiers are awful because most tourists ski while they're on their once a year vacation. I grew up skiing and made the change around 2000. My skier friends are awesome, it's great to borrow poles when you pop out the trees in a flat spot.

None the less, I seem to meet a lot of douchebag skiers here in CO. I guess they pay for our hobbies, but I don't have to like them. The Texan fence is the worst. Sometimes I just ride between them to hit that awesome roller they're blocking. Maybe they'll learn a lesson someday.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

The whole argument with splitboards vs skis... Perhaps someone can correct me, but every time i have seen a skier unclip they have to try and aim their stock at the tab behind their boots, usually takes 2-3 tries per boot.

Compared with most snowboard bindings which can be unclipped simultaneously in under a second (left and right hands taking both ratchets at the same time).

From my experience I can get off my snowboard much faster than my skiier friends can, and i can run/walk much better once i am out. Wouldnt that make snowboarders safer in the back country? Plus we have a big shovel attached to our feet, should the need arise...


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Oh I know and I don`t mean to suggest that they are. But, ask anyone native to the Pacific Northwest and especially in Idaho and Montana about the shitty attitudes that rich Californians who migrate there have. In the town in Montana that I grew up in, logging and ranching are what fueled the economy. Californians move in and the first thing they do is bitch about the logging and the ranching. Yeah there are really cool people living in California, but sadly the duechebags have given you all a bad name...:dunno:


Oh I know. Moved to CA 15 years ago. Noticed the douchebaggery the moment I got here. Grown to love the place...hate the rich fucks. Especially those that carry skis!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i've definitely noticed this resurgence of boarder hatred, reminds me of '88 or something...snide comments overheard, condescending questions, general ignorance...

that article is ridiculous (and sad)...'the reason snowboarding is in decline is because we are tired of unbuckling/buckling '100 times a day'' *LOL*...no wonder she tried to take it down, think before you post byaatch


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet...

You're on a flat... sure, you knew about it, tried to build up some speed, but, damn, it's a long flat.

Just up on your toe (or heel edge) to minimize friction, you can just about see the end...

(a) some skiers decide to stop and have a chat -- maybe to see how another skier is faring in the flat. They look, see you coming... And they never seem to stop in the direction of travel... no, we should stop, as a group, perpendicular to the direction of travel...

They can practically hear you praying to the tuning gods that you can make it _just a bit farther_. Turning means losing that last little bit of speed.... *crap*.

(b) instead of poling their way through the flat, skier decides that skating is the way to go. Thing is, as they are flailing around, pushing themselves along on their five foot planks, their poles are flailing around. Two foot wide skier becomes six foot wide mixmaster (blender, not DJ) of death. See turning = bad above.

What did someone post? Common sense, a lost gift... something like that.


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't tell you how many people have come close to knocking my face in with flailing poles.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Bullboy145 said:


> I can't tell you how many people have come close to knocking my face in with flailing poles.


Got slammed in the mouth with a skiers pole last year while he was catching his daughter off the lift, I ripped it out of his hands and threw it down the black at the lift. All I could do to keep from punching him in front of his child.

Edit: somehow that just sounded bad, LOL


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ive had to yell 'POLES' a few times on the cattrack this year, some ppl are fukkn spastic, LOL


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Bullboy145 said:


> I can't tell you how many people have come close to knocking my face in with flailing poles.


I actually mob around with skiers more than with boarders and said hill is very chill about boarding...but its a special hill.

Anyway last week a 4 pk of rather snooty tourist skier types getting on a quad and a flailing pole goes sideway and takes out 2 of the 4 skiers.... falling over...one literally has a yardsale, out of bindings, helmet and goggles off. The two that get taken out refuse to get back on with the other 2 and wait for the next chair to swing around....well I'm in the singles...so I just zip right up next to them as it swings around and scoops us up. They suddendly look at me suprised and rather indignant...I just smile and say "that was quite the show"...they don't say a word.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Oh God the flailing poles! Even in the lift line as they are skating up to the chair. If it were`nt for goggles, more people would loose eyes!


when I was slammed by a skier couple seasons back (and he took me down SUPER hard), the worst damage was when he flailed his pole into my ear. *Whack!* That sucker was swollen and bruised for what seemed like 3 weeks...ever tried sleeping with a bruised ear? (you can't)



tokyo_dom said:


> ...From my experience I can get off my snowboard much faster than my skier friends can, and i can run/walk much better once i am out. Wouldnt that make snowboarders safer in the back country? Plus we have a big shovel attached to our feet, should the need arise...


definitely don't miss walking like frankenstien in those hard boots. Really makes me appreciate being able to walk normally in snowboard boots when I unstrap.

last season, I also slid my car and stuck it into a huge snow bank really bad. There was no one on the road and I thought I was screwed. Fortunately, someone else soon did the same thing. I knew my only chance was to help them and for them to reciprocate. Out came our snowboards and we eventually succeeded in digging our cars out with them. Learned my lesson and, now, keep a snow shovel with me...but it's good to know that, if I forget it, my board _will_ get the job done.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm going snowboarding tomorrow, weather has been perfect leading up to the weekend so it'll be packed. This country is all about skiing, not that many boarders here so I might end up hearing some dumbass remarks. I hate people not giving me personal space in the checkout line for example and people do that here quite a bit. If my board gets repeatably bumped into at the lift line I'm gonna flip shit.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Skiing is an elite sport (says the dick in the video)? Since when. Goofy lookin fucks. I dont mind riding with skiers in the group...certainly dont mind blowing by those fuck stains on the hill either!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

sangsters said:


> Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet...
> 
> You're on a flat... sure, you knew about it, tried to build up some speed, but, damn, it's a long flat.
> 
> ...



KILLS FLATS


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

skiers seem to think that it is cool to stand at the top of expert runs,chutes, or gate entrances into gnar sections, wtf, they seem to need time to think about it, or have as many people as possible see how rad they are about to be, LOL...have to admit this is my fav time to come raging thru and launch, drop or barge

zigzagging osteoporitis-stance goobs are by far the biggest danger on the hill imo, erratic even when you try to give em room...and i hate to say, some trenching boarders fall in this category too...like dude, pick a side










never seen this, does it last more than one run?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

CassMT said:


> never seen this, does it last more than one run?


Depending on the snow yes. I'm just worried because it's pretty heavy stuff...use sparingly. But man it glides.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

just read some reviews...'liquid teflon', interesting...i'm ocd for the nightly hotwax, could save some time, if not $


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

CassMT said:


> just read some reviews...'liquid teflon', interesting...i'm ocd for the nightly hotwax, could save some time, if not $


I wax religiously....but in case of slush...or wet pow that stuff is amazing. That said I'm not too proud to smear DuPont teflon on the base....it will end up in the snow, and eventually back in the water.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'm guessing swixwax has some petroleum byproducts too...idk what it actually is

i know i spent about as much on wax as i did my season pass, LOL...i get extremely angry at any stickiness now


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

that's why I'm trying "Purl" wax right now. It doesn't have any fluorocarbons or any of that toxic stuff. Got to admit, I was flying faster than ever with it last week...but that coulda be just been the snow quality (it was really good). Only neg is that it's a relatively hard wax and takes more effort to scrape off than other all temp waxes. I've tried most brands (hertel, maplus, toko, papa woody, etc) and purl seems the fastest of them all...though, slushy spring snow is an altogether different beast


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Has this been posted before?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> the survival rate of a buried victims; 90% of whom die from the trauma of the avalanche, not suffocation.


just a correction:

25% die of trauma, 75% die of asphyxiation. 

28% of full burials will survive, with 90% survival rates within the first 15 minutes dropping off very quickly after that (only 27% after 35 minutes).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I wax religiously....but in case of slush...or wet pow that stuff is amazing. That said I'm not too proud to smear DuPont teflon on the base....it will end up in the snow, and eventually back in the water.





CassMT said:


> i'm guessing swixwax has some petroleum byproducts too...idk what it actually is
> 
> i know i spent about as much on wax as i did my season pass, LOL...i get extremely angry at any stickiness now


Just to note...snowboard/ski wax is a hydrocarbon petroleum product...whether not it has teflon, goat turds, virgins or unicorn dust.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

OU812 said:


> Has this been posted before?


I know I did at one point but that is ALWAYS worth posting again.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just to note...snowboard/ski wax is a hydrocarbon petroleum product...whether not it has teflon, goat turds, virgins or unicorn dust.


what about soy based waxes like from One Ball Jay for instance?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yo i want some o that unicorn dust ish!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> what about soy based waxes like from One Ball Jay for instance?


We ride boards made from wood, plastic, fibreglass, steel all sandwiched together with resin.

The boards were shipped to your store on a truck.

We drive to the resorts in petroleum fuelled vehicles, using hydrocarbon based tires.

The vehicles, tires, parts, etc. are all delivered to the destination YOU pick them up from, on a truck.

Our slopes are groomed with diesel powered groomers using hydrocarbon based tracks.

The groomers were delivered on a truck.

We eat in the cafeteria food packaged in hydrocarbon based packaging.

The food was brought to the resort on a truck.

I'm all for saving the environment when reasonable, but I think the extremely small amount of wax deposited on slopes daily is VERY minor in the grand scheme of things! :laugh:


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

poutanen said:


> We ride boards made from wood, plastic, fibreglass, steel all sandwiched together with resin.
> 
> The boards were shipped to your store on a truck.
> 
> ...


Eloquently put.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

wernersl said:


> Eloquently put.


The guy that invented those transport truck side fairings is doing more to save the environment than 99% of people with the best intentions out there.

Supposedly gets 4% fuel savings. That's MASSIVE in the grand scheme of things when you consider the fuel burned by transports in North America alone every year.










Edit: I'm also going to take a wild guess that turning your hot water tank down a couple degrees, and furnace down half a degree (or 1 deg for our Fahrenheit using neighbours) would do much more to help than using a non-hydrocarbon based wax.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Went up to Copper Mountain on Monday and besides being half icy and half powder, New snow and spring time warmth made for weird conditions, I was cut off by every skier on that mountain. :RantExplode: I finally got the boyfriend to put on the Contour and even though I was obviously there I was surprised by how many skiers just speed in front of me or right behind my blind spot. I ride goofy, if you are coming up on my right side I will not see you. It amazed me how many people just barreled in front of me. I am carving down a line too. I few times I made a s turn where the skier happened to be close but most of the time I am going pretty straight and have to slam on the brakes so I can avoid taking out the skier who appeared out of no where. 

The thing is I understand that on greens transitioning from side to side is a common thing but on the blues that I was on seemed to be teaming with people crossing over the entire trail. I live in Colorado, our trails are huge! I was just amazed by the amount of skiers, (all males, all going to fast) that just whipped right in front of me. 

On another note, went to go drop in on a terrain park, one of the beginner ones with a two small (teeny tiny) jumps and this kid (on a snowboard this time) just decides to plop right in beside me and go first. :dunno: I was lining up my jump when he just flew by me. It's not like I was waiting at the top of anything... GRR! :blink::angry: 

There's my rant. But I had a blast. (even though I ran into a tree with my elbow)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

DesireeM81 said:


> Went up to Copper Mountain on Monday and besides being half icy and half powder, New snow and spring time warmth made for weird conditions, I was cut off by every skier on that mountain. :RantExplode: I finally got the boyfriend to put on the Contour and even though I was obviously there I was surprised by how many skiers just speed in front of me or right behind my blind spot. I ride goofy, if you are coming up on my right side I will not see you. It amazed me how many people just barreled in front of me. I am carving down a line too. I few times I made a s turn where the skier happened to be close but most of the time I am going pretty straight and have to slam on the brakes so I can avoid taking out the skier who appeared out of no where.
> 
> The thing is I understand that on greens transitioning from side to side is a common thing but on the blues that I was on seemed to be teaming with people crossing over the entire trail. I live in Colorado, our trails are huge! I was just amazed by the amount of skiers, (all males, all going to fast) that just whipped right in front of me.
> 
> ...


You will never win against the idiots unless you see them coming and find ways to win. Of which there are many. I skied with a 55 year old lady on my bday a couple weeks ago who cussed out like 5 people for using the lift stupidly or getting in her way. Certainly you have a huge responsibility to keep your head on a swivel and know the rules of the mountain, don't ever be suprised by somebody rocketing thru your blind spots. If you aren't hauling ass, you can expect people to try to go around you, sometimes when I do this, people get sprayed in the mouth :dunno: on accident sometimes.

Basically all of your post is half your fault, but the other half is like dodging the idiots on the road on the way up. Regardless of fault all that all of us want to do is shred picking our own line.

*stupid elbow trees - fuck them!


----------



## Olex (Feb 20, 2013)

I hate those who can't drive in the snow, spin out, and cause the pass to get closed on the day I was planning to hit up that powder. And I am betting it was all those skiers who drive the same way they ride on the mountain.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Olex said:


> I hate those who can't drive in the snow, spin out, and cause the pass to get closed on the day I was planning to hit up that powder. And I am betting it was all those skiers who drive the same way they ride on the mountain.


I hate people who can't drive in the snow due to their all-season tires.

if you're an avid skiier or snowboarder.... spend some money on the car and get some winter tires. you can sacrifice the overpriced jacket and pants for it for a season....

yes, I have snow tires on my car


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I hate people who can't drive in the snow due to their all-season tires.
> 
> if you're an avid skiier or snowboarder.... spend some money on the car and get some winter tires. you can sacrifice the overpriced jacket and pants for it for a season....
> 
> yes, I have snow tires on my car


I've never had snow tires.. I've never had problems getting to the hill. Except that one time the idiot in the Subaru with the snow tires about launched off the pass and caused an on coming vehicle to veer in the snowbank, Successfully blocking the pass. 

If you can't drive, you can't drive. Snow tires don't do shit if you drive like a moron.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I hate people who can't drive in the snow due to their all-season tires.
> 
> if you're an avid skiier or snowboarder.... spend some money on the car and get some winter tires. you can sacrifice the overpriced jacket and pants for it for a season....
> 
> yes, I have snow tires on my car


shit, i traded in my gorgeous bmw 335i twin turbo coupe for a jeep grand cherokee limited 4x4 so i could get to the mountain in any weather. now THATS commitment. snow tires my ass lol!:thumbsup:

from this:









to this:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> I've never had snow tires.. I've never had problems getting to the hill. Except that one time the idiot in the Subaru with the snow tires about launched off the pass and caused an on coming vehicle to veer in the snowbank, Successfully blocking the pass.
> 
> If you can't drive, you can't drive. Snow tires don't do shit if you drive like a moron.


werd. Over the years I've seen that most of the accidents on the mtn are SUVs or raised pickups with giant tires and no chains. I'm glad I don't have either, so I don't get tricked into going too fast or other stupid antics. Rather get to the resort and _then_ be reckless.

...and, btw, don't ever get those chains with the cables/rollers. They don't work. I saw a dude with them last trip and he got on an incline (not even that steep) and just spun out. Real "chain link" chains all the way through, people.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

something to damn skiers about:

MOGULS

sheep following sheeps down their same turns, boink boink boink...love it when they say boarders just come along and fukup the bumps,_* the bumps themselves are a fukup! *_ 

ever seen a beautiful powerdery steep before the skiers come and mogul the shyte out of it? thats a thing of beauty


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I hate when skiers fire up the skunk on the chair in front of me, patrol smells it, and I (snowboarders) get blamed. :dunno: True story.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> I've never had snow tires.. I've never had problems getting to the hill. Except that one time the idiot in the Subaru with the snow tires about launched off the pass and caused an on coming vehicle to veer in the snowbank, Successfully blocking the pass.
> 
> If you can't drive, you can't drive. Snow tires don't do shit if you drive like a moron.


having AWD or 4wd doesn't mean shut if you can't drive or have that false sense of security


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

East§ide said:


> shit, i traded in my gorgeous bmw 335i twin turbo coupe for a jeep grand cherokee limited 4x4 so i could get to the mountain in any weather. now THATS commitment. snow tires my ass lol!:thumbsup:
> 
> from this:
> 
> ...


4wd or AWD gets you going... but to steer & brake, they won't help you much.

maximizing traction from the tires allows the car to optimize the capabilities of the steering, braking & drive systems.

it's usually SUV's that tailgate me when driving in the snow storm... too bad I don't want to get rear ended.... so I drive faster to get that buffer


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

I hate when skiers fire up the skunk on the chair in front of me, and...I could have been on that chair


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

CassMT said:


> something to damn skiers about:
> 
> MOGULS
> 
> ...


^^^^^
This, I have been skiing and riding 40+ years and still dont get the whole mogul thing.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

2hipp4u said:


> ^^^^^
> This, I have been skiing and riding 40+ years and still dont get the whole mogul thing.


it's a different type of challenge and fun.

it's like taking a perfectly good trail and turn it into a terrain park.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> it's a different type of challenge and fun.
> 
> it's like taking a perfectly good trail and turn it into a terrain park.


Well beauty is in the eye of the beholder, thats why you still see "TONS" of pregnent fat chicks. 

Might as well have a buddy take a sledge hammer to your knees, its no different than a ride in the bumps.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I managed to have fun in some bumps on my last trip. Then I got to the really deep ones and tried to help out by flattening them :dunno:


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> 4wd or AWD gets you going... but to steer & brake, they won't help you much.
> 
> maximizing traction from the tires allows the car to optimize the capabilities of the steering, braking & drive systems.
> 
> it's usually SUV's that tailgate me when driving in the snow storm... too bad I don't want to get rear ended.... so I drive faster to get that buffer


Fair enough but that car went sideways if there was a fartsworth of snow on the ground.. RWD twin turbo = zero traction. Plus there was no room for boards.
I haven't encountered a situation that the jeep can't handle. I don't assume it's almighty on the road, I just know it'll get me from a to b in whatever the conditions. A 4.7l v8 helps too lol 


CassMT said:


> I hate when skiers fire up the skunk on the chair in front of me, and...I could have been on that chair


This. THIS THIS THIS.


----------



## luigi636 (Mar 14, 2013)

Treegreen said:


> Kim obviously backed off. Wish I could read the original.


http://www.nwbroweather.com/wp-cont...e-Trouble-With-Snowboarding-_-Kim-Kircher.pdf

it's pretty chill, albeit a bit 

Seriously considering buying an "alta is for skiers" sticker to slap on my board..


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

East§ide said:


> Fair enough but that car went sideways if there was a fartsworth of snow on the ground.. RWD twin turbo = zero traction. Plus there was no room for boards.
> I haven't encountered a situation that the jeep can't handle. I don't assume it's almighty on the road, I just know it'll get me from a to b in whatever the conditions. A 4.7l v8 helps too lol
> 
> This. THIS THIS THIS.


I made the mistake of taking my Infiniti to the slopes one day, ended up snowing. An older M45 RWD + V8 with hard ass tires, it was spring time and supposed to be 50 degrees all day. That thing is a death trap on slick roads, but its a blast drive. Ended up staying in Dillon.
I get sick of driving the truck all winter, so I gambled and lost.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

East§ide said:


> Fair enough but that car went sideways if there was a fartsworth of snow on the ground.. RWD twin turbo = zero traction. Plus there was no room for boards.


Your 335i with the N54 engine comes with SUMMER TIRES

of course, it had zero traction in the snow.

A buddy of mine, when the STI's came out in 04... bought one. It has summer tires, with 300 hp & 300 lb-ft with AWD... went no where in the snow.

Back then.. I had a little Golf diesel... with snow tires... it went everywhere the STI didn't in the snow. After experiencing that... he quickly got snow tires (Dunlop Wintersport M3), problem solved.

My co-worker... with a 2012 WRX..., which comes with 265 hp AND Summer Tires.... first dusting... he slid into a curb. He quickly bought snow tires after that, after I made fun of him (before the snow... kept on bothering him about ditching the summers for snow tires for winter)



ONe of my co-workers had a Ford Explorer 4x4. On their way to a ski trip, slid off the road and totalled their car, cutting their trip short (fortunately, no injuries), then got themselves a new Jeep Grand Cherokee.

One of my friends has a 400 hp & 400 lb-ft GTI... whom in preparation for a car show (this past wednesday), put his 3-piece wheels & summer tires... then it snowed on Monday... he was regretting not have any traction that day, when it slid trying to go up a small hill...


One of my friends in a TJ Wrangler... did some nice drifting on monday... and he has mud tires...


Yes... one of these days, I'll pick up a CPO Audi Allroad or Q7 (depending on my needs at that time)... and it will get snow tires, or at least all-season with the Mountain-Snowflake symbol, ie the Nokian WR G2/SUV (or whatever is its replacement at that time).

Even when it is not snowing and temperatures at freezing and below, on nice and dry road, it is very easy to break the tires loose... this was with only 90 hp and 155 lb-ft... (back when I ran summer tires and delayed the switchover as long as possible). Summer tires, their compound is grippy in the summer due to their soft compound, but hardens below 45°F, which kills its traction. Not to mention, the lack thereof siping to increase biting edges, thus traction in the snow/slush.


in the end... no matter what you drive... tires matter.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

I had bald tires on my exploder when I first got it. Went to take a buddie and his girlfriend home one night and got stock in only like 2-3" of snow at the end of his cul de sac. Bought some new snow tires a week later and now I can make it through a good 6" without getting stuck. Still smart to take it easy and drive slow in the snow though, 4x4 or tires doesn't mean you won't slide, only that you probably won't get stuck.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Of course it had z rated summer tires. I wasn't about to put winter tires on it.. Made no sense. Still RWD with way too much horsepower to get anywhere. The Jeep has been awesome. I may trade it in for a GLK350 or X3 though since I really need better gas mileage. Even contemplating an RDX Turbo


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay time to bring this thread back from the dead:

There's a sales rep that keeps coming into my work, and he skis. He keeps talking about his new "boards" and how excited he is to use them... BOARDS?!? :dunno:


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Okay time to bring this thread back from the dead:
> 
> There's a sales rep that keeps coming into my work, and he skis. He keeps talking about his new "boards" and how excited he is to use them... BOARDS?!? :dunno:


Seeing the skis that another members' daughter bought...I think these might qualify as 2 separate boards lol. Fucking hugeeeeeeeeee. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/91369-wheres-my-pow-damm-skiers.html


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Okay time to bring this thread back from the dead:
> 
> There's a sales rep that keeps coming into my work, and he skis. He keeps talking about his new "boards" and how excited he is to use them... BOARDS?!? :dunno:


lol, I can hardly stand the phrase planks, let alone boards. 

Fatypus rep?


----------

